# Orland Park, IL - Camacho Cigar Tasting - June 29, 2007



## Schlep (Mar 25, 2007)

Belicoso Cigar Lounge 
15443 S 94th Ave
Orland Park, IL
(708) 226-9060

Camacho Cigar Tasting
5:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m.


----------



## Topper (Apr 9, 2007)

What time is this taking place?


----------



## Schlep (Mar 25, 2007)

Usually they run from 4-8 or 5-9. Are ya gonna be in town?


----------

